# Opinions on this DIY enclosure?



## pootersnatch (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi! New to the hog hobby, and I just set up this enclosure for my little girl. Can you please give me opinions on the layout? It's pretty much two standard clear storage boxes joined by 4" ABS piping. I used silicone to keep it in place and let it cure before letting her in. The abs is threaded on the ends so that I can put in a cap for transport.










Here's the little girl, I've yet to name her.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks great, and she's adorable! You will probably find the little litter box to be useless though.  The majority of the mess will most likely be in the wheel tub.


----------



## pootersnatch (Dec 25, 2011)

LizardGirl said:


> It looks great, and she's adorable! You will probably find the little litter box to be useless though.  The majority of the mess will most likely be in the wheel tub.


Yea. She went over to do her business in the wheel tub when I was out. I'm going to give training her a try, and if it fails, then at least I know I made an effort.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

First of all, your hog is gorgeous!  

As for the cage, the only thing I can think to ask is if her wheel is attached to the side of the cage somehow? If not, it should be, as those wheels have a track record of tipping over when hogs try to climb in.  

Other than that, do you have a light schedule? It looks like there's a light timer in the picture, I just can't tell lol. Oh, and I don't see a thermometer anywhere, which you'll need to have to be able to check the temp in the cage.


----------

